# Grandma's Homemade Custard-Family Favorite



## abjcooking (Feb 21, 2005)

2 eggs
1/2 cup sugar
2 T. flour
pinch salt
1 1/2 cups milk
3/4 t. vanilla
lump land o lakes butter

Scald milk and let cool to warm.

Combine sugar, flour, salt and beaten eggs.

Verry gradually add to warm milk and heat over a double boiler.

Continue cooking until thick, stirring constantly. (spoon inserted in custard should come out well coated)

After cooking, add vanilla and butter.

We like to serve this over warm pre-bought pound cake


----------

